# Crosshatch jar



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

Anyone know what used to be in this jar?  Its age should be from the 30s, or close to it.  This is the front smooth panel, for paper label?


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

This is the side showing the border of smooth section, and the hatching.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2006)

It's a coffee jar. I can't remember the brand for sure but I think Old Judge Coffee.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

The hatching is the same, but I didn't see any reference to a square version on a google search. It was made by Owens Illinois Glass Company in Hunington, WV in either 1936 or 1946, and my money is on 36.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2006)

I got one somewhere. The corners are very similar around the lable space too. My round one is a 38. 

 Here is a pic of the lable space.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is the lid.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks alot cooler with the rest of the embossing.[][]  That's a nice looking jar ya got there.[]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2006)

And here is the embossing.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Guys, Yes - this is a coffee jar, but it's most likely NOT an Old Judge.  While the Old Judge jars have the cross-hatching, as you can see they're embossed with an owl & they're round not square.  I have at least 7 different labels on these exact same square jars - and I'm sure there are many more out there.  These jars were used to pack various "store brand" coffees.  There were an abundance of independent & small chain grocers years ago - not just the 5 or 6 supermarket chains we have today.  I can try to get a photo of my labels if anyone is interested.  -Tammy


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 12, 2006)

Do they have any value without a label, or should it go in the recycling box?


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2006)

het jg, looks art deco, me think 30s i no wheres theres a dump full of that stuff here in toledo ohio, hey cap yer killin me that is nice wow!!! hey tammy i would love to see those lables mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 12, 2006)

Turns out I have 9 labeled coffee jars of this design (all except the Friendship Brand bottom right - I just included that one to fill out the photo & I liked the Art Deco design on the label).  This is my first try of posting a photo here, hope it works!  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2006)

Now that is just to cool Tammy. It must take alot of looking to find them with the lables.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow, those look very nice.  How long has that collection taken?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 26, 2006)

We've only been working on the coffee jar collection for about 10 years or so.  You'd be surprised how many you find when you're really looking for them.  So, we've slowed down quite a bit on the label only jars.  What I'm looking for now is to add to the collection of coffee jars that are both embossed and have labels.  Ones we have include Alta, Golden West, Sunshine, Royal Cup, Old Judge, Silver Moon & Monarch.  Maybe when we get back from vacation I can get a photo of those posted.  -Tammy


----------



## capsoda (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey, That would be great. I had a fair collection of labeled food product jars all pre 1930 but a friend liked them waaaaay better than I did.LoL
 I still love seeing labeled jars.


----------



## bobclay (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Tammy and everyone else,

 Just my own personal opinion here, but there are literally bazillions (is that a word?) of product jars out there for the finding. But, finding one with a real nice original label is a real treat! It adds SO much to the history (and value to some collectors) of the jar itself and they're oh so scarce. Many times once the original contents of the jar was gone, the jar was washed out real good and used for canning and thus the label destroyed.

 Thanks for posting the pic Tammy, those are sweet!  )

 Bob


----------

